# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Mensonges d'Etat

## Ivan Le Fou

Acheter une place de cinoche, c'est un peu comme jouer au Tiercé, en plus cher. Avec l'affiche du film, vous connaissez certains des chevaux partants, mais allez savoir l'état du terrain ou ce qu'ils vont donner sur cette course en particulier…
 Au début, avec Ridley Scott, on pouvait jouer quasiment 100% gagnant : "The Duellists", "Alien", "Blade Runner" … trois chefs- d'œuvre d'affilée. Mais à partir du milieu des années 80, la Ridley's cote a changé. De nos jours, c'est quasiment du deux contre un : du très bon ("Thelma et Louise", "Gladiator" ou "American Gangster" par exemple), mais aussi quelque fois du bien mauvais ("G.I. Jane", "Hannibal", "Une grande année"…), avec le cas particulier de "La chute du faucon noir", que je qualifierais personnellement de bon film qui pue.
 Avec "Mensonges d'Etat" ("Body of lies" en VO), le gars Ridley s'aventure sur des terres déjà explorées par son frère cadet, le gars Tony, à savoir le territoire de l'espionnage à haute teneur en technologies : on se souvient du quasi-visionnaire "Ennemi d'Etat" (Will Smith et Gene Hackman) et du moins reluisant "Spy Game" (Brad Pitt et Robert Redford).
 Sur la forme, on a affaire à un film d'action moderne super-efficace, dans le rythme et la lignée des Jason Bourne. Ce qui n'est finalement pas très étonnant quand on examine l'équipe de fidèles qui a entouré le réalisateur : le directeur de la photo, Alexander Witt, est un spécialiste des films d'action dont il dirige souvent la seconde équipe de réalisation ("Speed", "Twister", "The Bourne identity", "xXx", ou encore "Casino Royal" entre autres); le monteur, l'italien Pietro Scalia, a travaillé sur tous les derniers films punchy de Ridley Scott ("American Gangster", "Hannibal", "Gladiator", "La chute du faucon noir") et même obtenu l'Oscar pour ce dernier. Si en plus vous mettez au script un des scénaristes star du moment, William Monahan (c'est lui qui a écrit la version américaine des "Infiltrés" de Scorsese et obtenu l'Oscar du meilleur scénario adapté), vous avez peu de chances de vous planter. Et en effet, ça déménage pas mal, avec explosion et effets spéciaux pleins les poches, surtout dans la première partie du film, très prenante.
 Sur le fond, le constat est plus mitigé. Leonardo DiCaprio, agent de terrain de la CIA engagé dans la lutte contre Al-Quaida, est donc en butte à l'arrogance et l'inconscience de son supérieur de la CIA, Russell Crowe, qui le met en danger et sabote le boulot par son manque de subtilité. Apparemment, le réalisateur et son acteur principal, Leonardo DiCaprio, considèrent que "Mensonges d'Etat" est un film "politique". Et c'est là que le bât blesse un peu.
 Certes il s'agit du terrorisme islamique, du Moyen-Orient, des méthodes de la CIA et plus généralement de la façon dont les Etats-Unis agissent à travers le monde, en l'occurrence brutalement et sans tenir compte d'autrui. Pour autant, l'analyse ne se risque pas plus loin et on est à des années lumière d'un "Syriana" par exemple. C'est dommage, parce qu'il y avait de quoi faire un très bon film à la "Blood Diamond", où la forme du film d'action sert à exposer un problème politique (ou même géopolitique) de façon bien plus efficace que les prêchi-prêcha habituels.
 On retiendra quand même un bon divertissement, où DiCaprio est à nouveau excellent dans le rôle du baroudeur avec une conscience, et où l'on découvrira la grande classe de Mark Strong dans le rôle du chef des services secrets Jordanien. Celui-là, on le reverra forcément.

_"Mensonges d'Etat", un film de Ridley Scott, sur vos écrans depuis le 5 novembre._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## NapalmGlop

Gladiator c'est une merde.

----------


## Darkfire8

Ainsi que certain comm' ^^

----------


## NapalmGlop

certains avec un "s" à la fin s'il te plait.

----------


## Sk-flown

> "…, avec le cas particulier de "La chute du faucon noir", que je qualifierais personnellement de bon film qui pue.


Explication ?

----------


## Télo

> Explication ?


Le film est bon, pas l'idéologie derrière.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> On retiendra quand même un bon divertissement[...]


D'un autre côté je ne pensais pas aller voir autre chose en allant voir ce film.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Explication ?


Hyper efficace, hyper bien réalisé, mais dont je suis ressorti avec la désagréable impression d'avoir subi deux heures de propagande intensive pro-US Army. D'où une vilaine odeur.




> D'un autre côté je ne pensais pas aller voir autre chose en allant voir ce film.


D'où mon étonnement lorsque je lis les interviews de Ridley Scott où il se désole que les films "politiques" comme le sien ne fonctionnent pas !

----------


## NapalmGlop

Bande de vilains talibans!!!
Oh oh say can you see...

----------


## loulou de pomerany

J'ai vu le film, je retiens la même analyse que nos amis de canard PC.
Film d'action sympatique, début de fond intéressant, mais manque de véritable engagement.

----------


## Kipou

C'est pas tout les jours qu'on a des critiques de films sur CPC. Mais j'avoue que je trouve celle-ci très chouette.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Acheter une place de cinoche, c'est un peu comme jouer au Tiercé, en plus cher.


Pour continuer l'analogie, pour jouer au tiercé , faut savoir parier sur le bon cheval. ::P: 

Le bourrin du moment c'est Clint Eastwood, forcément si vous choisissez l'outsider. ::rolleyes::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Gladiator c'est une merde.


On dit "J'aime pas", quand on est poli. Un peu de respect envers ceux qui aiment ce film serait le bienvenu. Seules les vérités scientifiques sont absolues.  :;): 

En tout cas merci Ivan pour cet article, ça m'a pas l'air trop mal ce film !

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi j'irais pas, mais c'est juste parce que Dicarpaccio je peux pas le voir et que Riddley Scott fait les films qu'il veut tant que je suis pas obliger de les supporter pendant 1h30.

----------


## Conacht

> Moi j'irais pas, mais c'est juste parce que Dicarpaccio je peux pas le voir


Bravo, grâce à ce cliché débile, tu as raté d'excellents films comme les infiltrés, Blood Diamond, Aviator...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## charlie_the_warrior

Ce serait pas une mauvaise idée de créer une section critique de films sur le site. Celle-là est vachement bien je trouve!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ce serait pas une mauvaise idée de créer une section critique de films sur le site. Celle-là est vachement bien je trouve!


Celle-là fait déjà partie de la chronique "Guerre et Pègre".

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bravo, grâce à ce cliché débile, tu as raté d'excellents films comme les infiltrés, Blood Diamond, Aviator...


Vu aucun, un jour peut etre si je veux perdre 1h30 de ma vie.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Jolaventur, autant Les Infiltrés et Aviator c'est discutable, autant Blood Diamond je ne pense vraiment pas que ce soit une perte de temps. Sincèrement.

----------


## tb-51

Oui se dernier, faut bien le reconnaitre et tout a fait regardable.........

----------


## TEMP

Mmm bof quoi.
Encore un de ces gros film "thriller-action-politique" _made in Hollywood_ dont le message, martelé quasiment toujours sous la même forme tonitruante, doit avoir le seul mérite d'informer de quelque chose à son public... américain.
Si je devais claquer 10E pour me divertir, j'aurais peur de baîller je crois.

Mais faut pas croire que j'aime pas les _states_ ou le cinéma non non. Je vais même aller claquer 10E dans moins d'une heure pour aller mater "J'irais dormir à Hollywood".
Sûr, y'aura pas Di Caprio et consort, mais entre ces deux Amériques là, mon choix est déjà fait  :B):

----------


## Avérik

> Gladiator c'est une merde.


Explication ? Et effectivement, on dit "je n'ai pas aimé"...

----------


## Jotunn

> Le film est bon, pas l'idéologie derrière.





> Hyper efficace, hyper bien réalisé, mais dont je suis ressorti avec la désagréable impression d'avoir subi deux heures de propagande intensive pro-US Army. D'où une vilaine odeur.


Vous trouvez? Personnellement je ne l'avais pas trouvé tant pro US que ça. Ils se prennent une bonne branlée et j'ai pas spécialement trouvé que les ricains étains vus comme les gentils et les somaliens comme les méchants.

----------


## StanRex

> on se souvient du quasi-visionnaire "Ennemi d'Etat" (Will Smith et Gene Hackman) et du moins reluisant "Spy Game" (Brad Pitt et Robert Redford).


Hein? Pardon? Je ne voue pas un culte à Spy Game, mais pour le coup putain, ennemi d'état c'était plutôt pourri quand même. Et Spy Game n'était peut être pas reluisant, mais il restait quand même 10 fois mieux que le truc avec Will Smith dedans...

----------


## zabuza

Ouais bon, les avis subjectifs (logique) sont ici trop prononcés, dire que Gladiator est une merde, sans aucun argument derrière, difficile de piger.
Dire à la limite "je n'apprécie pas le film, car j'ai des goûts de merde", ça peut passer, mais cela s'arrête là..

----------


## znokiss

> Vous trouvez? Personnellement je ne l'avais pas trouvé tant pro US que ça. Ils se prennent une bonne branlée et j'ai pas spécialement trouvé que les ricains étains vus comme les gentils et les somaliens comme les méchants.


 Ouaip. Sauf qu'à chaque fois qu'un des 19 américains qu'a trouvé la mort dans ce fiasco décède, t'as du ralenti, des violons et limite une boule dans le ventre (et non pas une balle, comme un des protagonistes..). Et ensuite, quand un hélico dézingue des centaines de Somaliens sur les toits, t'es presque content...

Mais bon, sinon le film est pas trop mal.

Pour Body Of Lies, j'ai l'impression que ça manque un peu du punch de The Departed (les Infiltrés), mais je ne pe prononcerais que quand j'aurais vu le film, ce qui ne saurait tarder.




> Ouais bon, les avis subjectifs (logique) sont ici trop prononcés, dire que Gladiator est une merde, sans aucun argument derrière, difficile de piger.


 Le mieux est encore d'ignorer ce type de trolls à la "JebalanceMonaviscommeunevéritégénérale" et de discuter pacifiquement entre gens civilisés.

----------


## Snowman

_Legend_ est oublié alors que c'est le dernier grand film de Ridley Scott, une gamelle financière (pas bon d'être un visionnaire dans les années 80...) qui l'a fait embrayé sur..._Traqué_ (oups...)

Après y'a du bon et du moins bon voire de vraies bonnes bouses comme _GI Jane, Lame De Fond, Une Grande Année_...

Pour DiCaprio, selon moi il a eu l'intelligence de se faire un peu oublié après le carton de _Titanic_ pour pouvoir revenir en force sans être cantonné à un seul rôle (et puis Scorsese est loin d'être le pire directeur d'acteur du monde...)

Et concernant _Black Hawk Down_, le truc c'est que ça s'est vraiment passé comme ça : les miliciens étaient tous camés au dernier degré et visaient comme des truelles, les américains complètement paniqués parce que tout leur plan s'était avéré à côté de la plaque et devaient improviser...
Reste le final que je trouve un poil zarbi quand même.

----------


## jio

Je comprends qu'on trouve que le film ne creuse pas assez les questions politiques et stratégiques, c'est vrai qu'il reste assez superficiel. Mais il ne faut pas s'étonner que Ridley Scott le qualifie de film "politique". A mettre en comparaison avec "la chute du Faucon Noir" justement. Dans les films US traitant des "conflits" armés, le simple fait de ne pas répéter 10 fois "god bless america" est déjà à la limite du politiquement incorrect, alors un film qui montre que la CIA fait de la merde et que les services Jordaniens font du meilleur boulot (des Arabes ! C'est le Mal !) est clairement engagé politiquement... pour hollywood.


ps : à ce propos je conseille la série en 7 épisodes "Generation Kill", on l'on suit les vingt premiers jours de la guerre en Irak à travers la vie du premier bataillon de reconnaissance. Série ultra réaliste et sans concessions qui nous montre la guerre telle qu'elle est vécu par ces soldats, de la branlette nocturne du marines au village civil éparpillé par une frappe aérienne demandée par un officier incompétent. 
_
"...see the marines corps are like america' s little pittbull, they beat us, restrain us and once in a while they let us out to attack somebody"_ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s6b4...eature=related

----------


## Oor-tael

> du quasi-visionnaire "Ennemi d'Etat" (Will Smith et Gene Hackman) et du moins reluisant "Spy Game" (Brad Pitt et Robert Redford).


Alors là je suis hautement surpris... J'aurais dit plus ou moins l'inverse : le sympathique "Ennemi d'État" et l'excellent "Spy Game". 
Pour moi "Spy Game" est une référence du film d'espionnage avec le récent "Raisons d'État" (_The Good Shepherd_ avec Matt Damon, De Niro, Angelina Jolie).





> et où l'on découvrira la grande classe de Mark Strong dans le rôle du chef des services secrets Jordanien. Celui-là, on le reverra forcément.


Je me suis dit la même chose, et justement la voilà à l'affiche de _Rock'n'Rolla_ ! 
http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_...8830&hd=1.html

----------


## HoOpla

Ah ouai ? vous avez trouvé Di caprio crédible en barroudeur dans blood diamond ? c'est justment ce qui m'avais un peu derangé dans ce film.

Mais en tous cas, merci cette critique Mad-in CPC ca change.

ps:Pour le film d'espionnage avec une touche de terrorisme j'ai bien aimé "Munich" mais on s'eloigne un peu du theme je crois.

----------


## Hargn

> Vous trouvez? Personnellement je ne l'avais pas trouvé tant pro US que ça. Ils se prennent une bonne branlée et j'ai pas spécialement trouvé que les ricains étains vus comme les gentils et les somaliens comme les méchants.


Tout à fait d'accord, le film montre bien, (au delà de l'aspect un peut pompeux des héros courageux et solitaires) la branlée que se prend une force armée trop sure d'elle et de sa supériorité technologique qui est peu à peu dépassée par les événements.

J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi l'aspect réaliste du comportement de la foule en colère qui mène au lynchage de l'équipage.

Il y a certaines scènes du films très intéressantes qui sont toujours d'actualité, notamment la façons d'arrêter un véhicule en tirant dans le moteur (méthode utilisée par un commando français pour arrêter les pirates du Ponant) ou encore l'impossibilité de crée un effet de surprise en environnement de guérilla urbaine (tout comme celui qui téléphone en voyant les hélicoptères arriver, au Liban sud des jeunes "armés" de portables suivent en mobylette tous les déplacement des forces de l'ONU et renseignent en permanence leur position au Hezbollah).

----------


## Tetram

> On dit "J'aime pas", quand on est poli. Un peu de respect envers ceux qui aiment ce film serait le bienvenu. Seules les vérités scientifiques sont absolues.



Mon Dieu ! l'hypocrisie maladive du "j'aime pas" alors qu'on pense "c'est pourri". C'est une vraie aseptisation des opinions ce genre de propos.

On a tout à fait le droit de dire "Gladiator est chiantissime et grandiloquant" tout comme on a le droit de dire que "Gladiator est génial". 

Quand quelqu'un dit "Ce film est génial", on ne lui rétorque pas qu'il doit dire "J"aime bien ce film", que c'est un manque de respect pour ceux qui n'ont pas aimé !

Faut avoir le courage de ses opinions : quand on trouve que quelque chose est pourri, il faut le dire, et pas sous la forme "j'aime pas". C'est pas un manque de respect envers les autres : c'est un avis émis sur un film.

Après, si on pense que ceux qui ont aimé sont des idiots, alors c'est un comportement stupide, mais sinon, c'est juste une opinion négative, tout aussi valable qu'une opinion dithyrambique.

Je suis d'ailleurs surpris de voir que sur CPC, où l'esprit critique acerbe est la raison d'être, on trouve des gens qui s'offusquent des avis péremptoires. 


Allez, j'assume pleinement : 

Gladiator, c'est un film chiant et surfait, insupportable en VF 
Matrix est un film prétentieux sans réelle profondeur

Arg ! comme je suis méchant envers ceux qui ont aimé... Honte à moi et sur ma famille !

----------


## Entropie

> Gladiator, c'est un film chiant et surfait, insupportable en VF 
> Matrix est un film prétention sans réelle profondeur
> 
> Arg ! comme je suis méchant envers ceux qui ont aimé... Honte à moi et sur ma famille !



Balancé comme ça, ça fait quand même plus troll qu'un apport au débat contradictoire, non ? Et comme tu as dit du mal de Matrix : ne mêle pas ta famille à tout ceci : honte à toi seulement *joke*

Surtout que Matrix, lors de sa sortie, m'a scotché le cul au fauteuil de "Grand Ecran Italie". Je ne parle que du premier. Rha punaise que c'était bon en son temps. Bref, un  moment de franche détente et du grand spectacle. Inspiré de Lewis Carol, il y avait une vrai profondeur et de vrais messages cachés. C'est con il y avait un site d'un guss qui avait décortiqué le film et prévu les suites : super intéressant (j 'ai paumé l'url)

Pour le reste la chute du Faucon noir, à l'époque j'étais sorti du ciné en me disant : tous ces morts pour une connerie de petit con de GI qui se casse la gueule d'un hélico (en plus c'était Legolas le fautif).

Enfin pour revenir au sujet, bah justement je suis hors sujet !

----------


## Tetram

Oui, bien sûr que c'était un peu court. On pouvait dire, ô Dieu, bien des choses en sommes, mais ce n'est pas le sujet. 
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'on peut très bien affirmer qu'un film est mauvais (en argumentant un minimum évidemment...) et que le "relativisme culturel" du "j'aime pas" m'agace au plus haut point car il mène au consensus mou ou bien à l'évitement d'une confrontation d'opinion qui peut être constructive.

Exemple : j'affirme que Matrix est mauvais. On me rétorque : "il faut dire j'aime pas". Je répond : "j'aime pas Matrix. C'est mes goûts et c'est comme ça."
Fin du débat. Exit la discussion sur le fait que les frères Walibiski ont fait un premier épisode brillant, plein d'ouvertures philosophico-mystique intéressantes, mais que c'était complètement involontaire. La preuve étant la suite où ils donnent les "explications" et où on se rend compte finalement du peu de hauteur et d'originalité de la chose.
Comme toi, j'ai été bluffé par le premier épisode lorsque je l'ai vu au cinoche, mais Matrix est un de ces films dont les suites ont abîmé l'éclat.
La suite de Matrix a démontré la supercherie d'un scenario involontairement génial. 

Enfin bon, passons, on est carrément hors sujet !

Revenons à Mensonges d'Etat : je partage assez l'avis de notre chère chroniqueur lapin sur ce film, bien que je le nuancerais légèrement.
Certes, le message politique aurait pu être plus assumé, mais j'ai l'impression que ça aurait nuit à l'aspect "grand publique" de la chose. Syriana, aussi génial soit-il, reste un film assez confidentiel. De même pour Blood Diamond.
Mensonge d'état, avec son approche plus "casual", permet de diffuser à un plus grand nombre cette idée d'Amérique arrogante et empêtrée au moyen orient en grande partie à cause de son ignorance.

A ma connaissance, c'est le premier film grand publique qui montre la CIA se faire moucher par des services secrets d'un pays du moyen orient !

Et puis, il y a quelques répliques que j'aime particulièrement. Celle où Russel Crowe affirme : "il n'y a rien à aimer au moyen orient" suivit de la réponse de Di Caprio : "c'est là le problème".
Je trouve ça tout à fait juste : comment "défendre" un pays qu'on aime pas ? Comment des américains qui n'aiment le moyen orient que pour son pétrole peuvent-ils arriver à une solution ?

Alors oui, c'est très primaire et un peu cliché comme réflexion, mais je ne pense pas que ça soit si cliché outre atlantique chez les "patriotes", et je pense que c'est la bonne dose pour un film grand publique.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Petit pavé très intéressant...


Bah non, désolé. À la limite, tu peux dire "JE trouve que ce film est une merde", mais balancer "Ce film c'est une merde" (qui plus est à sec, sans arguments), ça sous-entend que tout le monde est d'accord, et que celui qui aime a des goûts de chiottes. Ca fait très "Celui qui lit ceci est un con", non ?

Si on suit ton raisonnement (pas idiot, mais pas mal biaisé) jusqu'au bout, alors je peux dire "Tu es un con", c'est pas grave, tu seras pas offusqué, puisque c'est juste un avis péremptoire (je ne le pense pas du tout, ceci dit).

N'empêche que même toi, tu dis "quand on trouve que...", tu nuances tes propos, et c'est le minimum à faire. Personnellement, j'ai beau avoir le courage de mes opinions, j'essaie de ne pas imposer mes avis aux autres.


Bref, pour en revenir à nos moutons, je vais aller le voir ce soir du coup (Mensonges d'État hein, pas Gladiator !), ça m'a donné envie de me faire ma propre idée (oui, je sais, y'a Mesrine qui sort, mais j'irai le voir ce WE  :^_^: ).


EDIT : oups, t'as répondu entretemps, ce message faisait bien évidemment suite au premier. Et certes, tu as bien raison sur ce que tu avances, mais je préfère largement du relativisme culturel mou du genou à de l'avis inutile qui se borne au dénigrement (that was my point).

----------


## NapalmGlop

> Explication ? Et effectivement, on dit "je n'ai pas aimé"...


C'est plutôt bien réalisé, c'est vrai que Ridley derrière une caméra est meilleurs que son frangin, à quelques exceptions près. J'ai même bien aimé la scène du début avec le germain mignon tout plein.
Mais après ça part très vite en sucette avec une histoire encore plus prévisible que du Night Shyamalan, un ramassis de clichés sur l'American Dream transposés pendant l'antiquité, Maximus c'est le self made man, le gars qui s'est sorti du caniveau tout seul comme seuls les Américains savent le faire et blah et blah et blah.
Le scénario est une apologie puante et mal dissimulée du libéralisme d'outre atlantique : je vais qu'est ce que je veux, na!
Le ton est mielleux et joue sur la fibre sensible du spectateur (la scène où il caresse les blés est à pleurer de mièvrerie) et quand tu fais appel à la sensibilité du public et ne fait pas appel à son intelligence et tu le prends pour un con, c'est le principe même de la pub.
Ce film aurait pu au moins être un divertissement agréable pour rôliste amateur de pains dans la gueule mais même pas : on se fait chier, l'objectif est raté c'est une merde.
Après y a des merdes que j'aime bien et des bons films que j'aime pas, mais celui là il cumule.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour continuer l'analogie, pour jouer au tiercé , faut savoir parier sur le bon cheval.
> 
> Le bourrin du moment c'est Clint Eastwood, forcément si vous choisissez l'outsider.


Faut savoir retourner le veston.

Je haîssais Leonardo à ses débuts aussi.
Depuis Blood Diamond et Les Infiltrés, je guette ses films à venir.
Il a aujourd'hui une bonne gueule d'acteur beaucoup moins énervante que dans sa jeunesse, et surtout je trouve qu'il rentre bien dans la peau de ses personnages.

Gladiator reste à mon avis un bon divertissement. Faut arrêter de chercher une idéologie derrière chaque pellicule bordel. Je pense que Ridley assume le côté parfois mièvre de l'histoire et le héros bisounours. Je ne pense pas qu'il ait voulu faire un constat sur l'horreur des arènes à l'époque hein...Juste un peplum familiale.

----------


## captain_torche

> C'est con il y avait un site d'un guss qui avait décortiqué le film et prévu les suites : super intéressant (j 'ai paumé l'url)


Je te l'ai retrouvée : Les mécanismes narratifs de la saga matrix

Sinon, on est tous d'accord : qu'on aime ou pas, l'essentiel est d'argumenter.

----------


## Tetram

> réponse élégante et intéressante aussi


Je comprends parfaitement qu'on puisse être choqué par un propos du style : "ce film est une merde" sans argumentation. D'ailleurs, quelqu'un qui me balance ça comme ça, cache, je trouve ça idiot, même dans les cas où je partage son avis.
Par contre, s'il est capable de justifier pourquoi il émet cet avis, alors c'est intéressant. Je peux alors déterminer, avec ma propre vision des choses, si ce type affirme ça par pure provoc, ou bien s'il a un minimum de recul avant de balancer ça. 

Il n'y a pas de vérité absolue, même en science, même en maths que certains disent être "seule science absolue". Par contre, il y a des raisonnements, des échanges. Lesquels échanges doivent être cordiaux, en prenant parfois des pincettes pour ne pas froisser la susceptibilité. 

Si tu me dis "tu es un con", tu m'attaques directement. Si tu me dis "ce film que tu adores, il est pourri" en me le justifiant, j'ai le droit de pas être d'accord avec ce que tu dis, mais ce n'est pas une attaque contre moi, juste contre un film. Je ne te considère pas comme un ennemi si tu n'as pas la même opinion que moi ! 

Je crois vraiment que cette histoire de "je n'aime pas" provient de gens trop susceptible pour accepter une opinion divergente de la leur sans s'en offusquer et le prendre pour une attaque perso.

Au passage, tu noteras que notre canardPC favori prend rarement des gants, et chambre gentiment ceux qui pensent différemment, y compris au sein de la rédac. Il faut accepter l'affrontement pour pouvoir avancer dans une discussion.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je te l'ai retrouvée : Les mécanismes narratifs de la saga matrix
> 
> Sinon, on est tous d'accord : qu'on aime ou pas, l'essentiel est d'argumenter.


Rah salaud, je voulais me coucher tot mais je veux absolument lire tout le site avant  ::cry::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Vous avez baissé dans mon estime , Canard PC

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Alors là je suis hautement surpris... J'aurais dit plus ou moins l'inverse : le sympathique "Ennemi d'État" et l'excellent "Spy Game". 
> Pour moi "Spy Game" est une référence du film d'espionnage avec le récent "Raisons d'État" (_The Good Shepherd_ avec Matt Damon, De Niro, Angelina Jolie).
> 
> Je me suis dit la même chose, et justement la voilà à l'affiche de _Rock'n'Rolla_ ! 
> http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_...8830&hd=1.html


Vous me faites dire plus que je n'écris : j'aurai surement pu être plus clair, mais "visionnaire" pour "Ennemis d'Etat", ça veut pas dire excellent. "Visionnaire" parce que c'est un film qui aborde le thème de la surveillance technologique tout azimut bien avant l'adoption du "Patriot Act"; "visionnaire" aussi parce qu'en matière visuelle, le film est précurseur et c'est à sa suite qu'on a vu s'introduire partout des effets de zooms à partir d'images de surveillance satellitaire (ou présentées comme telles). Là encore, bien avant Google map.
Quant à Spy Game, bon, "moins reluisant" c'est peut-être un peu dur, mais ça veut pas dire "mauvais" non plus. C'est juste un film d'un classicisme absolu (en particulier la fin, misère...), qu'on aurait pu espéré plus stimulant avec une telle paire d'acteurs.
Ah oui, sinon, Rock'n Rolla, si c'est le retour du grand, du vrai, Guy Ritchie, comme ça semble être le cas, je jubile d'avance.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Faut savoir retourner le veston.
> 
> Je haîssais Leonardo à ses débuts aussi.
> Depuis Blood Diamond et Les Infiltrés, je guette ses films à venir.
> Il a aujourd'hui une bonne gueule d'acteur beaucoup moins énervante que dans sa jeunesse, et surtout je trouve qu'il rentre bien dans la peau de ses personnages.


Tout à fait d'accord. Depuis quelques temps, DiCaprio fait des choix vraiment intéressants et des performances impeccables. Ceci dit, ceux qui avaient vu "Gilbert Grape" savaient qu'il y avait un vrai acteur caché quelque part sous le héros de Titanic.

----------


## Tetram

> Ceci dit, ceux qui avaient vu "Gilbert Grape" savaient qu'il y avait un vrai acteur caché quelque part sous le héros de Titanic.


Une vraie perfomance dans Gilbert Grape, effectivement. Perso, j'avais vu ce film après Titanic, et je m'y étais intéressé parcequ'il y avait Depp dedans. La vraie surprise est venue de Di Caprio...

----------


## Guayas

J'ai vu le film le week end dernier et j'ai passé un bon moment. Le chef du renseignement jordanien est effectivement très bon. 


La première partie du film meilleure que la seconde 

Spoiler Alert! 


(l'histoire avec l'infirmière arrive un peu comme un cheveu dans le mensaf) 

mais avec une conclusion qui relève heureusement un peu le niveau.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Une vraie perfomance dans Gilbert Grape, effectivement. Perso, j'avais vu ce film après Titanic, et je m'y étais intéressé parcequ'il y avait Depp dedans. La vraie surprise est venue de Di Caprio...


Gilbert grape ? Jamais vu. Et y'a Deep dedans ?

Bon, visite dans les bacs Dvd des magasins ce we.

Edit:ah ouais mais à 14 ans je mattais des blockbuster américain aussi...Normal.

----------


## soccer_marmotte

J'avoue, j'ai pas lu tous les commentaires, alors désolé si y'a doublon. 

Le livre dont est tiré le film est très intéressant et a priori mieux, d'après qq de ma famille qui a lu le livre et vu le film. Avant sortie du film, le livre s'intitulait _"Une vie de mensonges"_ de David Ignatius. Maintenant, of course, le titre du bouquin a rejoint celui du film...

Sinon, je partage l'avis sur L. Di Caprio et ses prestations d'acteur qui s'améliorent dans ses derniers rôles. Il a dû être marqué dans nos inconscients par Titanic  ::mellow:: . 
Concernant les infiltrés, je vous recommande la version initiale : "Infernal affairs" qui est très bien, voir mieux.

J'aime pas les remakes moi ? PFFFFF !!!!  :B):

----------


## Vader_666

> où l'on découvrira la grande classe de Mark Strong dans le rôle du chef des services secrets Jordanien. Celui-là, on le reverra forcément.


Je fais une frappe chirurgicale dans la news pour dire que je suis tout a fait d'accord : Mark Strong est vraiment trop fort (ahA strong, fort, jeu de mots toussa  ::P: ). Il a vraiment la classe de bout en bout.  ::wub::

----------

